# Sweden here I come.....



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, guess who's off work for three weeks....moi!8) Going back to my old country in the east tomorrow, to visit my parents and friends...
My dad will have his heart operation sometime this summer, having his heartvalves(?) swapped for more modern 16 valves....so I'll probably go back again for two weeks in June/July....
As you all are my friends, anyone who'd like a postcard from where I'm from, just PM me your snail mail address....and I'll have it mailed to you by pidgeon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2008)

Have fun Lucky!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2008)

Have a good time and enjoy your time off. Hope everything works out for your father as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys...I'll have a dram or two to your health fellas...!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2008)

Have fun Jan, bang a blonde, and the best of luck to ur Dad...


----------



## v2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Have a good time Lucky!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

Have a great time, take care of your dad and make some yellow snow! I'll keep the "Get Lucky" thread fresh for ya!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Take Lucky and have a great time. Hope your father is well.


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha det bra, Lucky! Where abouts are you going to? I lived in Norrköping.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks fellas, much appreciated. I'm heading for Östersund.....

Ã–stersund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Welcome to Östersund - Östersunds kommun [NS4 version]


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like an interesting place, mate! 
Have a good trip, and all the best for your dad.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 18, 2008)

all the best to you lucky, have fun!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Take care Lucky have a good drunken trip and tell your dad best wishes


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

**waves** Godspeed Lucky!!!! Hurry home, we'll miss you!!! 

OK..so whatta y'all want, i'm a day late AS normal. Tis weird...I used to be early for everything before I met Mr. Primus... I'm going to take a Mulligan on that one...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2008)

If you can read this it means that you understand Swedish....using a Swedish keyboard...åöä

The trip went well, even though the flight was delayed by 45 minutes....higher powers in good work here, because i made in time to the train anyway.....

I'll still give you hassle while here....


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 19, 2008)

AAAAAWWWWWWW CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! was hopin for some time away


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2008)

NA NA NA NA NA....!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hows the trip? parents ok?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2008)

Trip was not bad....mum and dad both alright, thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2008)

Glad all is ok Lucky, enjoy your trip mate.


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2008)

Good to read, Lucky! Have a great vacation!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

So, weather is excellent....forgot how good looking the lassies were here, clean fresh spring air, I don't know how I'll manage to do this for three weeks...oh well.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Hard life ey mate.......... enjoy.....


----------



## Freebird (Apr 21, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Have fun Jan, bang a blonde, and the best of luck to ur Dad...





Lucky13 said:


> So, weather is excellent....forgot how good looking the lassies were here.



Hope you get some "Swedish Hospitality"


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

No comments....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Some of the lassies that showed up to welcome me at the airport....


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll be there in a day, hold them! dont let em get away


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll see if I can get a hold of a few more then....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2008)

Watch out for the duck that says, Kvack, Kvack"...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, leaving for another wee three week holiday in sweeeeden on Friday! And don't I f*cking need it!? Wooohoooo! If anyone would like a postcard, send me a PM with the addy!


----------



## muller (Apr 13, 2009)

Enjoy Jan, don't forget your camera, take some pics for the Breaking News thread!


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2009)

have a good trip Jan


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 13, 2009)

SAS or Ryanair? You could hire a Flugwerk Fw190 and add a drop tank yourself...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ryanair young man....Flugwerk Fw190, eh? Hmmm....think that I'll have their Dora-9 then. Would raise the eyebrows on the Swedish Airforce... 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2009)

Have fun Jan!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 13, 2009)

Have fun in Sweden, Lucky.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Will do my best to make you all proud of me chaps...8)


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Will do my best to make you all proud of me chaps...8)



I bet. Front page of Aftonbladet will be "Returning Swede Drinks Sweden Dry."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a great trip and take lots of pics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Probably will be only blurred pics then Chris.... I'll borrow me old mans camera...8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a great trip jan, take care man....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2009)

Have fun Lucky. Hope your dad does well.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a great trip Jan, bring me back a blonde!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I bet. Front page of Aftonbladet will be "Returning Swede Drinks Sweden Dry."



"Scotland Celebrates!"

Have fun Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers lads, very much appreciated!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope u have a great time Jan.... Try and get some pics of the local talent, would love to see the Swedish "fauna"...

If my math is correct, with u being gone for 3 weeks, thats'll put u right at the deadline for the Gruppe Build models u got unfinished....

U bringin them with u????


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope you have a great time Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers lads....

I wish Dan!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 15, 2009)

Have a great time Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Back in Sweden and the sun is shining here in Östersund! Partytime!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

Pics man! 

we want proof!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sooooo.....my word isn't good enough you say, eh?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Sooooo.....my word isn't good enough you say, eh?



Well, 'spose it will do for now....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Jan... take the camera, and don't just carry it, USE IT !!

Be safe out there, my friend, lots of evil-doers and cowands out there...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yaayyyy! Another year and time for another trip back home to family and friends and _boy_ do I need the break!!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Yaayyyy! Another year and time for another trip back home to family and friends and _boy_ do I need the break!!



Have a safe trip back home and have fun there Jan!!!! Then again your slacking Jan, I need a new research project!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Time for another '13' Paul? Let me check.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 12, 2010)

Have a great time Jan and stay safe.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Have a great time Jan and stay safe.



Could be, then again Im still waiting for that squadron of B-25's


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryanair has another customer!

Have fun mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 12, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Ryanair has another customer!!



Make sure you've got a quid for the loo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2010)

Ah! I see it's time for the annual Viking Reciprocal Swettish Comrades tour! I suppose one has 'phoned ahead to up the stock levels in the local pubs? Have a jolly good sortie old chap, and bring me back a blonde this time...you forgot last year!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers fellas....

Squadron of B-25's.....need an airfield then!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2010)

Enjoy your rip Jan...take care man!


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2010)

safe trip Jan, and if you can't be good, be careful !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Jan, forget the blonde, I think Terry would have more fun with a Wildcat!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2010)

aw here we go again, just when we thought that had all died down


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2010)

B*gg*r off !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Blond 32D Wildcat for Terry? Sure thing! Cheers again fellas, I need this break fellas, seriously!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2010)

Enjoy your trip my friend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Appreciated my friend, thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2010)

And this time, don't forget to pack your case with some of your books and kits you've been pining fjord...I mean for!
Have a good one old chap, send the odd update when you can, especially pics of the local talent, as I'm sure there are no Hippocroccofrogs around there!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2010)

Have fun Jan!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Hoppas att du får en bra resa hem, och en alldeles underbar semester.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 12, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Hoppas att du får en bra resa hem, och en alldeles underbar semester.



Translation: I find my shirt alarming, please extinguish my underpants.*














*Probably


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2010)

Have a safe trip Jan and HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Translation: I find my shirt alarming, please extinguish my underpants.*
> 
> -cut-
> 
> *Probably




Translated from swedish to english:
I hope that you'll have a good trip home, and a wholly wonderful holiday!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2010)

Have a fun tip Jan.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cheers guys!



BikerBabe said:


> Hoppas att du får en bra resa hem, och en alldeles underbar semester.





Maximowitz said:


> Translation: I find my shirt alarming, please extinguish my underpants.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Ta much!


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2010)

you still here ?????????


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2010)

...maybe he's changed his mind?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2010)

On Friday fellas, on Friday.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2010)

Is he gone yet? About time we get to cleaning up the forum!!!  Have fun Jan!!!!



Maximowitz said:


> Translation: I find my shirt alarming, please extinguish my underpants.*
> :



oh and that word does not mean 'shirt' - its 'armpit'.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2010)

By the way, don't forget to get a round in before you leave....it's your turn.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Still here in Glasgow, thanks to some Icelandic bad tempered volcano....


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2010)

bummer, i hope you get your money back or another flight at least


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope u get off the ground Jan, have fun be safe and for Godsakes, WEAR A FRICKIN CONDOM....

A bunch of little Jans roaming the streets of Sweden is alarming, almost apopcalyptical......


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2010)

"are we there yet?"

....little Jan's......that sounds a bit scary!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 17, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Hope u get off the ground Jan, have fun be safe and for Godsakes, WEAR A FRICKIN CONDOM....
> 
> A bunch of little Jans roaming the streets of Sweden is alarming, almost apopcalyptical......




If he can't get some in Glasgow the chances of him getting any in Sweden are astronomical..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2010)

LMAO..........nice..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope you're able to get away soon old chap, maybe if they flew under 3,000 feet all the way it would work?! Now, put that brunette down....it's the blonde's day on Saturdays!


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Hope you're able to get away soon old chap, maybe if they flew under 3,000 feet all the way it would work?! Now, put that brunette down....it's the blonde's day on Saturdays!



his blonde has a puncture !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2010)

So thats where the ash cloud came from!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2010)

He He! Jan could always do what John Cleese did, and get a taxi to Sweden. Cleese just paid approximately £3,500 for a taxi from Oslo to Brussels!!
I would have loved to have seen and heard the dialogue between Cleese and the taxi driver!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Me getting what?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2010)

herpes


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 17, 2010)

Bicycle tire patches all over you body? 
(y'know...punctured blonde...patches...*drumroll*  )


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Jan, I hear the Norseman Line is cutting its fares in half for those air travelers that are grounded. Trips leaving Borgholm to Glasgow every half hour!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2010)

Bl**dy Vikings! Beans is off........!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2010)

....and if you start rowing now.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2010)

.....and we might do a few landings here and there, to re-supply! One cannot travel on an.....eerrmmm....on an empty stomach.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Seems that flights are cancelled to the Nordic countries until Wednesday now.....*siiiigh*


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

damn shame mate !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2010)

I know mate, just talked to my mum and dad, they mentioned it....sucks big time!

Edit: 

_Dear Customer 

We sincerely apologise for the cancellation of your flight departing between the 15TH-20TH April.
The flight has been cancelled because of the ongoing closure of the controlled airspace in Europe following the volcanic eruption in Iceland

TO REBOOK FREE ONLINE:

Click on the link below to rebook to the same destination airport on an alternative flight free of charge, subject to availability. Customers can access this link up to the 20/04/2010 for travel on flights up to the 30/04/2010._


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2010)

It's just an excuse to gain more time. All the breweries in Sweden have been trying to up production to meet the extra demand from the expected visitor......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Doing my ti...balls in!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Blasted b*ll*cks and well........not flying until the 26th now, waste of a holiday! Kinda hope that I'll get stuck in Sweden now, for a week!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2010)

Dam that REALLY stinks!


----------



## Erich (Apr 20, 2010)

take a boat it will be quicker

isn't it interesting how much we depend on air travel and when something burps we get all excited with doom and fear


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, no point in taking my JV44 Dora-9 *13* now is it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn Jan, sorry to still hear about the delays man... My sister-in-law Jan is still stuck in England waiting to get back to Philadelphia, so Im hearin ur pain Brother....

Wait a sec, I gots me a Brother and sister-in-law with the same first name??? WTF????

Umm, Jan, how are ur titties feelin today Sister??


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about know about mine.....hers just just feel fine.....nice and firm!












Somewhat drunk!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 22, 2010)

*smiles...loudly!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Finally in the old country, and it's f*cking baltic! Just 2 degrees Celcius but the bl**dy wind makes it feel minus 20!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

I say old chap, one is not having much luck, is one?! It's beautiful here - for a change......


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2010)

> Finally in the old country, and it's f*cking baltic! Just 2 degrees Celcius but the bl**dy wind makes it feel minus 20!



Kudos to Terry for going to Norway and posting that sign "Welcome to Glasglow". 

It worked!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, after two years and a new passport (finally!), I'm off to Sweden again, visiting my parents and friends and I can honestly say that I can not wait!
Fly out tomorrow from Edinburgh at 11.05 am I think, why Ryanair don't fly to Sockholm or Gothenburg from Prestwick anymore, I do not know, pain in the tailpipe it certainly is anyway! Will be back here in the UK again on the 17th....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2012)

Take care Jan have a great trip mate!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2012)

Be safe!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2012)

Have fun! Be safe! Your models are already collecting dust.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2012)

Have fun man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cheers lads! Hopefully I'll have a 1/72 Airfix Hampden with me back, Terry has already put in an order for a few Swedish Judies as well...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2012)

Safe journey, and a fine visit to you and yours!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2012)

Have a great trip Jan! I'm sure it will be great fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2012)

Have a good trip.


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2012)

have a good time old boy


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2012)

He came back? I thought he never left!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Wonder if they will let him back in......?


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2012)

Have a great time Jan! Would love to visit Norrköping again myself...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Wonder if they will let him back in......?



or let him out?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is an important announcement for parents in Sweden - lock up your daughters and put an armed guard on the booze cabinet !
Have a good trip old boy and, with a bit of luck, that book on the Hampden I was trying to send will have finished loading by the time you get back !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Arrived in one piece.....where's all the birds??


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2012)

Birds???

I thought you might have said I need a drink, where's the nearest pub!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't they drink anti-freeze in that part of yerp?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Don't they drink anti-freeze in that part of yerp?



Yup. Just throw a little umbrella in it. He won't know the difference.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Comes in all kinds of pretty colours, the umbrellas that is....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 2, 2012)

So do girls!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Very true mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Another year and time for another trip!! Woohooo!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2013)

Have fun Jan!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 25, 2013)

Safe trip Jan and enjoy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2013)

Enjoy the vacation, Jan!

By the way, should we be keeping an eye on the news?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2013)

If something shows up regarding any breweries, distilleries, riots etc., etc., it's not me! Honestly!


----------



## mikewint (Jul 25, 2013)

Lucky, have a great trip and a good time once you get there. It's always great to renew old ties and friendships. Throw a fish to the Storsjöodjuret from me


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cheers lads....will certainly do Mike!


----------



## mikewint (Jul 25, 2013)

And raise one too - H*ll several...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2013)

Safe travels Jan!


----------



## Boa (Jul 25, 2013)

Välkommen till det härliga Nord.
Själv gör jag mitt sista arbetspass på 3 månader nu innan föräldraledigheten.
Gissa om resten av forumet undrar vad jag skriver nu när det är en massa ÅÄ och Ö i texten.
Ha en underbar, vistelse här och om du har vägarna förbi halmstad... 
Lars


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 25, 2013)

Have a good fun time Jan, enjoy the cold board and local/home delicasies


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok everyone - he is out of the country! Open the pubs!!!!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 25, 2013)

Muhuhahahaha, the pint of Black Dragon Cider is mine te he


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2013)

have a great trip Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2013)

And don't forget the blonde this time! Last time, you brought me back a toothless, wrinkled Granny. OK, she had been blonde at some time, but ......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2013)

Terry!


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

Terry, I have a slight concern that Jan is off stalking Agnetha Fältskog again.... we may have to fly over and save our friend from himself.
Or, we can sit and laugh 
What do you suggest?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2013)

I pretend that I didn't hear that....


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

Time for a sniffer now the sun has gone down old boy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Carry on old boy, it's your round.....try the Spitfire this time!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> Terry, I have a slight concern that Jan is off stalking Agnetha Fältskog again.... we may have to fly over and save our friend from himself.
> Or, we can sit and laugh
> What do you suggest?


Pointing and laughing is actually a relaxing pastime...


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Carry on old boy, it's your round.....try the Spitfire this time!



Absolutely... here's your pint.
First today what..

The Bishops Finger is a rather good pint as well....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Quite right old bean...will be a visit to my three locals while here, Sir Winston Churchill, Bishops Arms and Dalwhinnie's....I know, doesn't sound very Swedish do they?


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Quite right old bean...will be a visit to my three locals while here, Sir Winston Churchill, Bishops Arms and Dalwhinnie's....I know, doesn't sound very Swedish do they?



Not really mate 

What beers are on offer?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2013)

Now, if Jan could bring back Agnetha for me, I would be _extremely_ grateful!!
In fact, I'd be so grateful, I'd buy a round for the whole forum. OK, maybe not the whole forum, but for all the regulars!
But I think my wallet is safe - there's more chance of me owning and flying a full squadron of Spitfires ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Three different Staropramen on tap and other quality beers....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2013)

Give him another few days, and he won't be able to tell talk from stutter (British residents of 'a certain age' will identify the TV ad which inspired the phrase!).


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

No Stella?

Belgium's finest export


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

You mean the 'wife beater'?


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

Umm.... that's what they say.
I like a few pints of Stella, not a real skin full....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

The real Stella Artois, in Belgium or France, is rather nice. But the muck brewed over here, rightly known as 'Wife Beater', is chemical filth, far removed from the real stuff.


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

Airframes said:


> The real Stella Artois, in Belgium or France, is rather nice. But the muck brewed over here, rightly known as 'Wife Beater', is chemical filth, far removed from the real stuff.



I have never heard that phrase I must admit.
Amstel is rather good too.
I usually drink bottled Stella and I had stupidly assumed that it was all brewed in Belgium...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Have a Bombardier old boy....pretend it never happened....


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wilco old bean... what did happen anyway?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Have no idea old chap....carry on..


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

Its the only way old sport...a pig headed unwillingness to look facts in the face will see us through...

Fancy another pint?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

...and large snifter old bean, Terry's round, right?


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

We'll be waiting all day for a northerner to buy a round old bean.
Fancy a large Bombay Sapphire?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Carry on...double!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

What's all this then?
I'll have you know that, the further north you go (yes, there _*is*_ life beyond Watford!), the more friendly and hospitable are the people. And we actually talk to strangers, and make them them welcome!
Of course, this is all to do with the more refined, laid-back way of life, in cleaner, fresher air, away from the rat race and 'keeping up with the Jones's', where we can see open countryside without having to travel half a day, and the predominant language is still English!
Oh, and we can drink water straight from the tap, without having to filter it - not that I'd know what it tastes like of course, with all the great beers we have in this civilised part of the World ................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Water?? That clear, tasteless, no bouquet or what you called it, much like certain.....beers?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

That's the stuff old chap. And remember what W.C. Fields said about it "Don't drink water - fish make love in it!". 
Anyway, when they make beer, and whisky, they put water in it, so that'll do for me !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

That's plenty of water going in there old boot...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

"In Wine there is wisdom, in Beer there is strength, in water, there is bacteria.........."
German Proverb


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Breakfast with proper coffee......now, where's my rifle, feel like hunting something for dinner!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> What's all this then?
> I'll have you know that, the further north you go (yes, there _*is*_ life beyond Watford!), the more friendly and hospitable are the people. And we actually talk to strangers, and make them them welcome!
> Of course, this is all to do with the more refined, laid-back way of life, in cleaner, fresher air, away from the rat race and 'keeping up with the Jones's', where we can see open countryside without having to travel half a day, and the predominant language is still English!
> Oh, and we can drink water straight from the tap, without having to filter it - not that I'd know what it tastes like of course, with all the great beers we have in this civilised part of the World ................




Life beyond Watford? An industrial wasteland filled with slags heaps, endless crime ridden council estates, rain every day, gloomy inhabitants, the sound of Coronation street coming from every house ( well, those with tellys) and horrendous pies and gloopy beers. YUK.
I got a bit lost in Manchester looking for some scally flogging a Capri, every where I went there were groups of louts looking for an innocent southern boy to turn over. MAN bloody U posters, dereliction and closed shops. I felt quite depressed driving through Middleton.

Life south of Watford is a paradise of plenty, style, poise, clear blue skies, courage, commitment and importance.

Come south Terrance, you know it makes sense and no one will take the piss out of your northern accent either


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Breakfast with proper coffee......now, where's my rifle, feel like hunting something for dinner!!



Christ Jan... is it that bad in Glasgow that you need a rifle when you go to the local chinky?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Other war zones/cities are sea side resorts, caravan parks, compared to Glasgow!


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Other war zones/cities are sea side resorts, caravan parks, compared to Glasgow!



That is exactly why god put the northerners were we did to act as a buffer against the Scottish rabble for the southern English. Mind you we are nearer the continent...umm...Scots or continentals? There is only one way to find out

FIGHT 

Oh, we have done that and won several times.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just wait and see, should the Norsemen return, to have a look at their investments..... 

Nice, quiet and all around good guys!


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Just wait and see, should the Norsemen return, to have a look at their investments.....
> 
> Nice, quiet and all around good guys!




That's what history shows us. Apparent;y being slightly effeminate was quite acceptable in Norse society.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Of course old boy! Don't want today's football hooligans feel, you know....less....hmmm...more like choir boys....others, less impressing, expressions comes to mind you know...what would they have left..? 
Oh dear, oh dear....can't have that, oh no, no, noooo...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yip, it's that time of the year again, although, a tad later this year due to the blasted Commonwealth Games and Edinburgh Festival, but......on Monday, the 8th, we're bound for Sweden....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Is the old country prepared for your arrival Jan......

...or is it still reeling from the last visit....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 1, 2014)

OMG………………..I was thinking of going there as well………………..best cancel……………!






Have a good one Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, still to see if they let me in!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2014)

I heard they closed the borders as did Finland, Germany and Norway.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, that just leave England, France, Italy, US etc., etc....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2014)

if you want to go to Auruba...............................


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

I hear that New Jersey is lovely this time of year....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah, the maidens of Glasgow are safe, the pubs will loose massive profits, and the sales of padlocks in Sweden will treble !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2014)

Well Scotland gets a break and Sweden goes to h3!!.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 1, 2014)

How do you circumvent the "No Fly Ban", Jan?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2014)

I already heard there was a code Red. Now I know why....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy trails amigo!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2014)

Have fun my friend, and bring back more of your books!


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2014)

mikewint said:


> How do you circumvent the "No Fly Ban", Jan?


 Swedes are part fish. They can swim. My Great Grand Father was from somewhere around Stockholm. I think he swam to Vermont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2014)

Aiming for California?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 2, 2014)

Yea but Jan is a special case, know anyone else expelled from Bangcock on moral code violations


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2014)

Good riddance 

Now as long as you voted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Good riddance
> 
> Now as long as you voted...


 Just remember, he will return even if he swims back.


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Aiming for California?


Well what can I say? Swedes aim for one place and miss. You'll most likely swim into London.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Good riddance
> 
> Now as long as you voted...


lol...one of these days, I need to get over there and visit the land of my ancestors (Clans MacBean Royal Stuart)...

The question is, should I admit to knowing Jan or would it better if I kept it quiet so I don't get tossed out of the country?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 3, 2014)

Probably get the same reception as announcing you've been to one of the Ebola countries


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2014)

i've heard the scottish independence vote hinges on who takes responsibility for our Swettish member !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2014)

Interesting that he is leaving just before the vote. Just sayin.......................


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2014)

Indeed. Probably not a bad idea though, things are getting pretty heated at the moment...


----------



## at6 (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe he doesn't want end up in a barrel of Irish Whiskey.


----------



## at6 (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe he's worried about ending up in a barrel of Irish Whiskey or he managed to drink Scotland dry. Isn't that the national pass time?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Yea but Jan is a special case, know anyone else expelled from Bangcock on moral code violations



He was also expelled from San Francisco for being too flamboyant. Go figure.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2014)

That was after raiding your walk-in closet mate....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't know Jan, personally, other than a bath in Nair I thought you and the "guys" were stunning on your last pub crawl


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2014)

Terry's shaved his mustache and beard though....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 5, 2014)

He's a handsomely stunning... ummm... "chap"


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ha! Haa! Back on the island again!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ha! Haa! Back on the island again!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2014)

...and stuttering!

WB Jan! Hope the visit back home was a blast.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2014)

As always young man, too short!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, tomorrow it's the time of the year again, back to the old country, hopefully people won't miss me too much (will you be alright Terry?) on this sunny island....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2015)

Safe travels Jan!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2015)

Take care, Jan!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2015)

Jan, how brave of you to tempt the border crossing again. Your exquisite room and the "girls" await

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2015)

Much obliged gentlemen! Yip and with the shitter just outside I see!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2015)

Quick, someone tell Sweden to turn off the lights!!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2015)

The border has been alerted

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2015)

Has he gone yet ?
Quick, grab his bacon stash before he comes back - and his beer mountain too !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2015)

If the sweeties in that one photo are what's waiting for Lucky then I want to go too. I realize that one or more of those girls might possibly be my cousin but what the hell, I won't care because they're hot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2015)

There was a time, when travelling was fun and less stressful....anyhoo, I've reached Gothenburg and I've already got a bl**dy sore neck!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2015)

Sore neck ? What, have you been flapping your arms to cross the North Sea?
Normal people would use a 757 ..........................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2015)

Safe travels Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Sore neck ? What, have you been flapping your arms to cross the North Sea?
> Normal people would use a 757 ..........................



It's more due to all them there Judys old boy, even the conductor of this train is nice blonde wee...zzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZzzz...



vikingBerserker said:


> Safe travels Jan!



Much obliged my good man...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Arrived safely at my parents....time to chillax!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Should the weather deteriorate, I've got some heavy reading....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Enjoy Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Bought for my boss at my old work, as they have a whisky club. I'm telling you, the amount of will power that it takes _not_ to crack it open....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 15, 2015)

By Golly Gee Winklers, Jan, ALL that way and ALL that time spent alone and together and you did not even tibble ONCE...tis miraculous...time to start the process...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2015)

That picture of the German soldier has been used more times, I've always wondered who he was and if he was still alive and might I saw what a lovely looking bottle of scotch!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2015)

Well at least he has left these shores, quick tell them not to let him back in...


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> That picture of the German soldier has been used more times, I've always wondered who he was and if he was still alive



So have I !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2015)

The yearly visit....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Sad. A relative old boy? Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 28, 2015)

With you on that Terry. Just 13YO what a terrible shame, a life just begun. My condolences to you Jan
*Må den gode Guden vaka över och behålla sin själ*


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2015)

Much obliged gentlemen, he was, is, one of my best friends....he lost his fight against Leukemia. I was the only one of his friends playing with him to the end, I was also the only one of his friends on his last birthday....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2015)

Thats rough. Good for you Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

My condolences old chap. I can understand how you feel - I too lost a friend when we were both young (age 14). I don't know all the details, but he was ill, vomited during the night, and choked.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear that Terry! 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ha haa! Managed to sneak back on the island yet again, ha haa.....in your face!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

Gees, you would think our UK friends would have locked the door or something!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2015)

....off the record, one did _NOT_ appreciate, the most wanted posters!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Darn ! He managed to fly his Smorgasbord MkIIf under the radar,_ and_ got through the cable and parachute defences !
Maybe we should float a trawler-full of bacon just off the coast of Scotland - that might tempt him back out of the country !
And he _still_ hasn't brought back those Swedish blondes he promised !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2015)

What ye beating yer gums aboot.....I _did_ bring you some blonde birds back!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

That bird's got attitude - and a hair cut that's _way _out of fashion !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2015)

Like, I don't know....a soup strainer?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, it's that time of year again, when the UK will be somewhat....safe, for almost three weeks! 
A bit later than usual this time, not that I mind, plus the return ticket only cost £103 this time!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Have a good time Jan and give everyone a big hug from me. That airfare doesn't even get me out of my province one way


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll let everybody know, that Great Fubar says hello...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2016)

Have a good one Jan...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

They let you buy a _return_ ticket ??!!!
Have a jolly good time old chap.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2016)

It's a trick to get him out of the country. You really think they'll let him back in?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm surprised they let you by a return ticket... 

Enjoy...


----------



## Boa (Oct 18, 2016)

I know why the return ticket was so cheap. Its a Half way trip...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2016)

I heard they were building a wall....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2016)

....another year has passed!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2016)

Back on the island! Ha haa!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2016)

Heck, they've let him back in !
Lock up your drinks cabinets ..................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 5, 2016)

One or more customs agents are due to be drawn and quartered!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2016)

Sneaky [email protected] isn't he....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

How'd that happen???


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Heck, they've let him back in !
> Lock up your drinks cabinets ..................



Let him in or snuck in?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2016)

....and this is why you guys need a wall too!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2016)

Probably mailed himself home and simply slipped him under the door....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2016)

It's his darn avatar, it keeps the boarder guards distracted. Heck its a challenge just responding to his posts!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2016)

You mean you read his posts???


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2016)

Someone's actually _read _what I post!?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2016)

We need to know when it's time for you to go back to your Padded cell my good man....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2016)

He carries a padded cell around with him - his brain cell...................


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> We need to know when it's time for you to go back to your Padded cell my good man....


There is never a time for him to be out of it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2017)

Three weeks off and back to my folks....I bloody need it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2017)

Have fun...give them a big hug from me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Have fun...give them a big hug from me



I shall!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 2, 2017)

Enjoy! Make sure you get some of the 3 'R's in. Rest Relax Repeat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2017)

Phew ! We're safe for a couple of weeks chaps !

Have a splendid time in the old country, dear chap.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Enjoy! Make sure you get some of the 3 'R's in. Rest Relax Repeat!



More likely refill.....refill....refill

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Sep 2, 2017)

It's that time of year again when Sweden reviews it immigration laws


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2017)

Have a safe trip Jan.!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh thank goodness. 

Safe travels Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2017)

Many thanks gents....I'll have a pint for each one of yous....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2017)

That's him horizontal for a week or two then !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> That's him horizontal for a week or two then !!



....or hanging over the bar....or 45° against a post!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 3, 2017)

I read somewhere that Swedish Pubs have installed chair backs and safety straps for the "serious" drinker.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 4, 2017)

AND the Dual side air bags!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey, these are SERIOUS injuries! In my younger days I once fell off a rug.....and was badly injuried

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

My Mom used to swear that I could trip over a dust molecule, and a dust bunny would cause me serious bodily injury! And that was stone cold sober.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## drgondog (Sep 5, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Someone's actually _read _what I post!?


Lucky - bring back da old (last) Avatar ! She was the reason I come back so often...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2017)

Happy Travels my friend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh....btw....I'm back on island again, just so you know and it's getting easier for each time!

Just saying!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2017)

Did you come back voluntarily or were you "escorted" out of the country?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2017)

The real truth please.....


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 26, 2017)

I heard that thousands of Swedish police were mobilized for something? Hmmmmm...


----------



## mikewint (Sep 26, 2017)

Yea, it's easier 'cause he don't get to WALK out anymore....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2017)

Just what was the point in voting for brexit, if we let him back in again !


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 26, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Oh....btw....I'm back on island again, just so you know and it's getting easier for each time!
> 
> Just saying!


Customs officials are getting even slacker?????


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2017)

The bacon did it!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 26, 2017)

Poor Jan, at least they let him keep his shoes this time!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2017)

Ah well, at least the Glasgow pubs will see an upturn in profits !


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 26, 2017)

Indeed, I had heard that their profits dipped considerably during his absence.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Sep 28, 2017)

They even let him keep the shoe laces.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2017)

Why would they do that when we aren't sure he can tie them...


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 29, 2017)

He can't tie them, hence the zippers in the side! Old trick we used for Guardmount when we did not want to mess up the perfect ladder lacing for inspection. Keep these in individual cloth bags wear them for inspection, then back into the bags and replace with standard issue jump boots but nowhere near as nicely shined!


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cheater.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 30, 2017)

Aww well, maybe! But I never got dinged for shoe shine during inspection!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2017)

Those boots are dull - get 'em properly bulled !


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 30, 2017)

Truth! Those would not have passed inspection. Many hours with Alcohol, cotton buds, polish and a lighter was required to get the appropriate mirror finish!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2018)

Well....I'm already there, here....so in your face....ha haa....haa!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2018)

stay safe ....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2018)

Me or the country?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2018)

Phew !
We're safe for a week or two chaps !!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2018)

"... Me or the country?"
... _that _is the question.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 28, 2018)

Very clever Jan that way no one here could alert the proper authorities

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2018)

Enjoy!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ha haa....back in the country....and nobody noticed!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2018)

That's got to be a first!


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 14, 2018)

Jan sneaking back into Scotland.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh dear, he's back !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2018)

bloody Brexit


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2019)

Haaa Haaa Haaa....managed to sneak, bribe and trick my way back into the auld country yet again....need to stay away from Malmö and places like that though!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 23, 2019)

Actually Jan's arrival was welcomed by the authorities:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2019)

stay safe ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2019)

Well chaps, we can relax for a couple of weeks !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2019)

Enjoy Jan!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Aug 23, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Well chaps, we can relax for a couple of weeks !


Yea but sooner or later he's 'gonna chew through the restraints, just like last time

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 24, 2019)

mikewint said:


> Yea but sooner or later he's 'gonna chew through the restraints, just like last time


So very true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2019)

What is the world coming to.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2019)

One thing I always do, when visiting my parents....read some of my Biggles books.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2019)

I want some rain now....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 28, 2019)

PISHAW!!! A cool evening by Arkansas standards. Let me know when it hits 43C in the noon day sun


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2019)

mikewint said:


> PISHAW!!! A cool evening by Arkansas standards. Let me know when it hits 43C in the noon day sun


That youngun doesn't know what real heat is.


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lucky13 said:


> I want some rain now....
> 
> View attachment 550331


H*ll. Here in California we'd be wearing sweaters.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2019)

FFS - it's been averaging around 105° (40°C) the past few weeks here in Redding with a couple days with a high of 108° (42°C) and there's more ahead according to the forecast.

Sorry to hear you're suffering...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ha ha ha....sneaked back into the country again....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh oh !


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Oh oh !


See what happens when you desert your post!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2019)

How the hell did we let that happen!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 13, 2019)

It's TERRY, He was off mimsying in the borogoves, until the mome raths outgrabe !!


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2019)

Dark days for Scotland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2019)

This what happens when you fall asleep on your post....😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

